# Live Bait Vs Dead Bait Vs Lures



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice catching.

I always mix and match. Often have a livey or float out a dead one while flicking some plastics. I've never been hung up on any particular method. Some times catching your own bait is as much fun and a challenge as catching something with it. Its just as important to know how to rig up and I often try different methods.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no doubt I could catch more fish by live-baiting. There's plenty around here that do it. 
It's just not a style of fishing that suits me. I like to chuck some lures on and troll with the occasional cast at a good spot or slowly work my way along casting at structure.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

bildad said:


> I decided to give it a go, but I aint paying for bait, $6.50 for 200grams of prawns bloody cheaper to buy em from the supermarket, but they're too big.


the food grade prawns for the supermarket deli are not to big just cut them into the size bait you wont . I use banana prawn from Coles or Safeway depending on who has them cheapest at the time normaly about $ 14 a KG

for smaler baits for KGW I cut head tail and shell the prawn then cut it into 2 fillets then cut the fillets into 5 pieces thats 10 baits per prawn 
these fit nicely on a no 6 hook
plenty of good fresh flesh baits come from this size bait and hook Aust salmon , Yakkas or jack mackeral , trevs

for larger baits for snapper or gummy shark ( both take prawn here ) same head ,tail and shell then just cut the meat in half these fit straight on a 5/0 or 6/0 circle hook

so dont give up on what I think is a great bait and fairly cheap

just another tip is you keep the heads tails and shell and put it through a mincer it goes great in your burley if you use it


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

Fish from the rocks the last 4 months 80% of my fish been on fresh dead bait while the other local got livies not getting touch.
Just depends where you're fishing sometimes a fresh slab will do better then a livie.
My opinion is fresh is best doesn't matter if it live or dead.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I have no doubt I could catch more fish by live-baiting. There's plenty around here that do it.
> It's just not a style of fishing that suits me. I like to chuck some lures on and troll with the occasional cast at a good spot or slowly work my way along casting at structure.


My sentiment too. Bait is bait, that's what the fish are chasing. Whenever I fish out of the boat, I spend an hour or so getting fresh boat to start with.

Having said that, I've never used bait, live or dead, from the kayak. For me kayak fishing is about spontaneity and bait just isn't spontaneous...or cheap or easy.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been catching livies with a cast net herring,bream and mullet.Do find it harder to keep the herring alive but the catch rate has been higher and probably a better quality fish aswell.
This is in the canals from the banks so not sure if it is suited to other types of fishing but i have some spots i am planning to try from the kayak.


----------

